# General > Photography >  Canon EOS 1000D

## Kevin Milkins

I have been considering upgrading my camara as my Canon powershot compact is getting on a bit and it limits what I can do now that I have developed an interest in photography.

I have been looking at DSLR and one that covers most of my needs at a sensible  price is the Canon EOS 1000D.

Has anyone got one of these that could recomend for or against?

----------


## Julia

I've just bought a Nikon D40 DSLR, it's fantastic!  Got it nearly half price too from Amazon.

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod267.html

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I've just bought a Nikon D40 DSLR, it's fantastic! Got it nearly half price too from Amazon.
> 
> http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod267.html


Thanks for that link Julia. I am even more confused now LOL. :: 

I am in Gran Canaria at the moment and I have always bought all my equipment here from the same guy and have always had a great deal with no problems.

My rule of thumb was to buy at about the same price as the UK but in Euro and when the exchange rate was about 150 euro to the £1-00 it was good value for money.

I think I will spend some more time looking as I think the price will drop after Cristmas anyway.

I was talking to a girl yesterday that does semi pro work with the Nikon D80 and she said they are a wonderfull bit of kit

I used to be indecisive , but I am not so sure now. :Wink:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Have you thought about a Canon 450d,the next step up from a 1000d,12 megapix,liveview.
Gonna be my next purchase,its the same weight as the 350d so suits my astrophotography.
Cameras like the 40d are way to heavy to be dangling of a telescope eyepiece.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Have you thought about a Canon 450d,the next step up from a 1000d,12 megapix,liveview.
> Gonna be my next purchase,its the same weight as the 350d so suits my astrophotography.
> Cameras like the 40d are way to heavy to be dangling of a telescope eyepiece.


I think there is a lot more to consider than at first thought. The 350D was one that I considered, but It was the 1000D that the guy here had in stock to show me and I was impressed.

Not to change the subject too much, but I awoke at 5-30 am last Sunday and the moon was as big as I have seen it.I had already got my field  scope set up on the tripod and I just pointed my compact camara down the lens and took a few photos and the result was somthing else.

I will post a few when I get home.

Regards KM

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

I got my 350d from the Canon ebay shop,its refurbished which means it 
was probably used as a show demo model but never owned by anyone.
I put in a max bid of £240 and got it for £218,perfect condition,not a mark on it.

Here's the link to it,no 350's but there are a few 400d.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Canon-Outle...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

My camera and lenses, tripod,programmable digital remote,filters, hoods, etc have all come from ebay and have had no cause for complaint.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I got my 350d from the Canon ebay shop,its refurbished which means it 
> was probably used as a show demo model but never owned by anyone.
> I put in a max bid of £240 and got it for £218,perfect condition,not a mark on it.
> 
> Here's the link to it,no 350's but there are a few 400d.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Canon-Outle...QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> My camera and lenses, tripod,programmable digital remote,filters, hoods, etc have all come from ebay and have had no cause for complaint.


Thanks again MPH

I am now hot for the 40D.lol

It was my origianl choice but was price sensetive, however your link has opened up a new trial of thought.

Although I would love to get busy with what I am seeing here in GC I think I would be sensible taking your advice and biding my time for the long term investment and not regreting making a hasty purchase.

Thanks again for your time 
regards KM

----------


## littleChick

Hi

I recently got the Canon SLR 450D, for my birthday and its really good, I would highly recommend it....  It takes great pictures and I also bought another lens for it so I can take pictures from afar, its worth a look....  
Ebay has loads of DSLR camera's and you can pick up a really good deal if you look at a fraction of the price you'd pay in the shops...

Cheers    :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Hi
> 
> I recently got the Canon SLR 450D, for my birthday and its really good, I would highly recommend it.... It takes great pictures and I also bought another lens for it so I can take pictures from afar, its worth a look.... 
> Ebay has loads of DSLR camera's and you can pick up a really good deal if you look at a fraction of the price you'd pay in the shops...
> 
> Cheers


I was talking to a German guy today who was walking along with the 450D around his neck.

He was only too pleased to tell me how wonderfull they are although there was a little bit lost in translation :: 

I am looking foward to doing some closer reserch when I get home and hopefully be able to take advantage of the January sales. ::

----------


## Deemac

Gone from 350D to the 40D. Highly recommended beastie. You won't be dissapointed if you go for it. A huge step up from the 350D (at least for me) 50D would be a good move aswell if you have the budget. Myself I have a twinkle in my eye for a 5D markII . . . . . .  :Wink:

----------


## North Light

Kevin,

Ebay site from mph looks a very good option.
To give you an idea of best uk new prices look at http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/

For reviews on cameras :-
http://www.dpreview.com/
http://www.imaging-resource.com/DIGCAM01.HTM

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> Kevin,
> 
> Ebay site from mph looks a very good option.
> To give you an idea of best uk new prices look at http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/
> 
> For reviews on cameras :-
> http://www.dpreview.com/
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/DIGCAM01.HTM


What he said!!  My Canon 300D came from Canon Outlet on eBay and has done solid service for 4 years.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Gone from 350D to the 40D. Highly recommended beastie. You won't be dissapointed if you go for it. A huge step up from the 350D (at least for me) 50D would be a good move aswell if you have the budget. Myself I have a twinkle in my eye for a 5D markII . . . . . .


I have been drooling over the 40D in another shop today, and which magazine rated it as the fastest DSLR they have tested.
Currys are putting them out at about £980 but have a £60 cash back.

Over here they are over 1000 Euro

There has been some fantastic sunsets this week and my old Canon powershot has had to do it's best.lol

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Currys is one of the more expensive places you could buy it from.

According to www.camerapricebuster.co.uk, cheapest price for the 40D with 17-85mm IS lens is currently Dixons - £728.32 including P&P using discount code 5XMAS.  And if I've read the site correctly, that's *before* cashback.  It's just been superceded by the 50D, so there should be some good deals around as stores try to clear stock.

----------


## North Light

KM,
cazmanian_minx is correct, the Currys price is high, wait till after New Year and keep an eye on the prices, or better still use the ebay link.

Another option is to look for secondhand cameras,

Try the following for prices:-
www.ffordes.com   they have a 40D at the moment for £399.00 but lens choice is a bit limited.
www.mifsuds.com 40D for £429, again slightly limited lens choice.

The 17 - 85mm IS lens is a good choice as an all round lens.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thanks all for the advice.
It certainly looks like a buyers market just now.

----------


## Deemac

Hey if you wait 6 months or so I'll be selling my 40D for a 5D MrkII.

Strongly recommend also getting the battery grip. Much easier to handle when in portrait format.

----------

